
Forget web2.0- Where is your 3.0 startup? - rokhayakebe
http://www.scribd.com/doc/25925/FORGET-WEB20WHERE-ARE-THE-30-STARTUPS
======
joshwa
Why on earth did you put that on scribd when a normal blog post would do? Now
I just have a hard time reading the poorly rendered text...

